# Moose hoof inkwell



## bucky902 (Mar 12, 2013)

not to sure if this is one someone made but tell me what you think it is for sale on kijiji

 http://novascotia.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-art-collectibles-Moose-hoof-inkwell-W0QQAdIdZ464360385


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 12, 2013)

Thats wild!  [8D]


----------



## epackage (Mar 12, 2013)

I prefer the Camel Toe style, but if this floats your boat...[8D]


----------

